# SAt nav - may be useful



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Just come across this while messing about on my PC....
I saved the link ages ago but it may be useful to some who have the built in sat nav on the media system..

http://marketing.igomyway.com/USER_MANUALS/iGO_8/iGO8_R3_PDA_UserManual_English_UK.pdf


----------



## Harrers (Dec 21, 2011)

Thanks for this link. I've always used my smartphone as a sat nav. It's a Samsung Galaxy S2 and when I recently upgraded the firmware the sat nav app which it came with disappeared. It wasn't perfect but I liked it or more probably was used to it.

I see that the iGO sat nav stores the maps on your sd card and that there is an app for androids. Having the maps stored on your card is excellent as sometimes just as you're reaching your destination in some remote place the network disappears and so does your sat nav!

I've been trying out a dash cam app and decided to upgrade my sd card to 32gb so as soon as I've transferred my music and pics, I'll start looking at the sat nav app from iGO.


----------



## 2014Apache (Oct 29, 2013)

*Thanks Tonka, but......*

Thanks Tonka, but... I can't find the option to change the type of vehicle on mine (13ELE2000) in a 2014 700. I get to the right place in the menu but when I press to change it, the option it just isn't there. Any thoughts.

Thanks in advance :? 8O :?


----------

